# A simple sawmill



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Something like 2 years ago I built a gorgeous nearly perfect model Frick sawmill.... http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/sawmill2.html

The only trouble was, it wasn't particularly suitable for outdoor use. Since it was raining today, I decided to see if I could build one that was. I had 3 car floors and a pair of covered bridge ends in my junk box. So.......









The husk is a block of wood and some leftover plastic bits. The carriage is another piece of wood with acrylic headblocks. Much plainer than last time, and not much to break.









With a first coat of color, it's actually starting to look acceptable. 










I have a 2-3/4" Lego sawblade coming, and I need to scrounge the main drive pulley. I haven't decided what I'm powering it with yet. The two front runners are a Frick traction engine or a Russell portable - since I have both here. -- I'm currently leaning towards the Russell even though it needs more work. I also need to get some more acrylic sheeting for the roof. I thought I had enough, but I can't find it.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool idea, looking forward to seeing it finished....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I worked on the Russell a little bit, and mounted the main drive pulley on the mill. Now I'm at a stopping point waiting for some parts....









Since it wasn't raining, I couldn't resist seeing how it would fit in the garden. It either goes here, or a bit further back









Should I use horses or a TD-24?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I vote for an Alice Chalmers HD5







, but in lieu of that I think the horses may fit in with your Russell power plant better. Lookin' great !


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout is set in the summer of '61. So the 1/25 McD TD-24 would work. If they're still on sale when I have the $$$. I have one plastic clydesdale here, so he'll probably get hooked to a log for now.


The Russell will get a bad case of the old and grungies pretty soon, too. I thought about a diseasel power plant or big gas tractor, but decided they don't burn slabs


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We had to go into town this morning, so I got a whopping $2.76 worth of patio blocks.









Then I just had to drag it all back outside for a test fit....









Since I'm waiting on some bits for the mill, I decided to build a drying shed with the last small bits of acrylic I had onhand.









Except for a 2nd coat of paint,that's pretty much done









Tonight I contacted a guy selling acrylic on fleabay about the roof panels for the mill, I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The saw blade finally came today. The teeth are huge, but it looks OK for what I wanted to do.









And then I drafted a crew....









Once the roof was on, out it went.









The Russell got dirty.









And old style wheel chocks and an overworked fireman


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it Mik. Looks really cool. Travis


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me try that last photo again......


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's done, but it's as done as it's gonna get.....


----------

